# Cars - So confused...



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Me and my wife are currently deciding what is better, baring in mind we live in Sicily.

We currently have 2 options, do we go for a Dacia Sandero Stepway putting down roughly 8.5k and paying €50 a month for 3 years or to buy second hand..

I am very nervous of buying a car in Sicily. This might be because all the numbers are bigger such as kilometres instead of mileage and euros instead of pounds but also I look around Sicily and I just can't seem to find a bargain anywhere! Also with second hand cars the cost of transferring the owner seems extortionate.. although I am used to that now.. Welcome to Italy!

The other thing is being sicily all the cars seem quite battered and bruised and not very well looked after and yet seem to command top dollar.....

Is it true that if I buy the car on finance the first 3 years insurance is paid up... that would be a major factor in me purchasing a new car as I am only 26 and my insurance still seems high.

The actual phrase on the website is "Senza pensieri con 3 anni di Assicurazione F/L e 3 di Manutenzione".... it is the F/L which confuses me... would I need to get separate car insurance or not? What about the bollo?

One last thing is the Sandero Stepway seems like the best cheapest new car deal... if anyone knows of anything better please let me know..

Any thoughts or advice as always greatly appreciated!

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are they offering F/L for insurance or F &I? Fire and theft is common. You'll still need third party which is the expensive part at your age. Bollo will be paid for the first year. You won't need a MOT test until year four.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Are they offering F/L for insurance or F &I? Fire and theft is common. You'll still need third party which is the expensive part at your age. Bollo will be paid for the first year. You won't need a MOT test until year four.


Thanks, it just says F/l

Regards

Kenzo


----------

